# Bonefish Memories of 2019!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

My Pandemic Prison Makes me Wonder if i Should Stay Inside or Fish Outside?

I can go fishing if i'm actively fishing and not sitting down on a chair or towel. Plus i'd have to stay away 6ft from anyone. I won't be able to fish in State Parks or park in them. Fine is $5,000. Plus police officers are now ticketing empty vehicles in areas where it's ok to park. Last weekend anyone on the road from 11pm to 7am the next day on Friday-Sunday will be ticketed. Every State has its own regulations that you need to follow. And they change almost weekly as well.

When i do go inshore fishing i love fighting the "Grey Ghost" of the flats. The Bonefish. Locally known as the O'io these fish can hit speeds in excess of 40mph & pound for pound will give you a battle. As the name implies it's full of bones so we "scrap" the meat off using a spoon. The resulting mix is enhanced with seasonings, vegetables & assorted meats & often fried.

Using my assorted Okuma rigs i go dunking "bait casting" using live crab to shrimp & ika "squid". So i put together last years catches & i hope you'll find it entertaining.


----------

